# have sex



## little_sunset_dolphin

Moderator note: several threads on "have sex" have been merged into this one. 

Hi!

Does one say "avoir du sexe" or "faire du sexe"? Or does neither of those work?


----------



## doinel

None works.
could you give a complete sentence?
Coucher avec quelqu'un.


----------



## Carl75

Avoir une relation sexuelle.


----------



## archijacq

on dit aussi:
avoir des rapports sexuels

unprotected sex: rapports sexuels non protégés


----------



## little_sunset_dolphin

okay thanks. I had seen all those before, but I was hoping there was some way to say it in French also using the word sex. 
I don't have a specific sentence, it's something that had come up around here quite often and no one really knows how to properly say it. We're just trying to talk in general, when so and so had sex with so and so... all those ways seem either too formal or too polite when it's just a bunch of teenagers talking, no?


----------



## Carl75

"All those ways seem either too formal or too polite when it's just a bunch of teenagers talking, no?"

There are is that case a very slang expression:

J'ai baisé avec X
J'ai eu un plan baise avec X

This is really not formal or polite.


----------



## honeybfly

faire l'amour
coucher avec

_Baiser_ is quite vulgar and is more like _shag_.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Le google, "source" pas toujours fiable , mentionne les deux constructions : "faire du sexe" et "faire le sexe". 

Quelle est la différence entre les deux? (Les deux sont correctes?) 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------



## Micia93

nasti said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le google, "source" pas toujours fiable , mentionne les deux constructions : "faire du sexe" et "faire le sexe".


 
oups, I've never heard that !
what do you mean Nasti ? avoir des relations sexuelles ?


----------



## Canaveral

nasti said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Le google, "source" pas toujours fiable , mentionne les deux constructions : "faire du sexe" et "faire le sexe".
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre les deux? (Les deux sont correctes?)
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !



Non, aucune des deux constructions n'est correcte !
Quelle serait la signification ?


----------



## nasti

Merci pour vos réponses rapides et ... je suis très étonnée car 40 000 exemples pour ces deux expressions dans le google!

Oui, il s'agit de "faire l'amour", mais en faisant l'accent plus sur le côté "physique" et "l'activité" (au fait, c'est moi qui l'ai compris ainsi .


----------



## Micia93

donc c'est bien "avoir des relations sexuelles"
il est vraiment étrange que tu aies trouvé 40 000 exemples !!!


----------



## Missrapunzel

To have sex with = 
Coucher avec quelqu'un
Avoir des relations sexuelles
Faire l'amour (it normally implies there are feelings involved)
S'envoyer en l'air (familiar)


----------



## klodaway

Peut-être est-ce une construction utilisée hors de France.... Québec? Afrique francophone? Autre?

Vous pouvez peut-être le déduire des pages sur lesquelles vous avez trouvé cette expression?

klod-


----------



## sarah82

Je ne suis pas tellement étonnée que l'on trouve autant d'exemples avec google. Je l'ai déjà entendu et il m'arrive de l'utiliser (_faire du sexe_ mais pas faire le sexe).

C'est supposé être drôle (car non, on ne le dit pas en bon français  ) et on _peut_ aussi dire "sexer". (ex: "vous avez déjà sexé ou pas?" question que l'on peut poser à une amie qui a rencontré quelqu'un)

Bien sûr je ne conseille pas aux non francophones d'utiliser ces expressions  mais les francophones doivent savoir que ça se dit !! 

Mon analyse perso : "faire l'amour" inclut l'amour, donc les sentiments, tout comme "to make love" en anglais. Mais nous n'avons pas d'expressions non vulgaires en français pour dire "to have sex", alors nous l'inventons (sexer ou faire du sexe, c'est quand même plus joli que baiser non?)


----------



## nasti

Merci encore une fois, c'est très gentil de réagir si vite à ma question et de proposer d'autres expressions.

Pour "faire du sexe", on y parle "partout" sur le net, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit des pages canadiennes ou africaines. On y rencontre par ex. des discussions ""quelle est la différence entre "faire l'amour" et "faire le sexe" "".
Vu qu'on y parle sur de nombreux site, je croyais que les deux étaient corrects ou au moins l'un  !

Peut-être une toute nouvelle construction ? (??????).


----------



## Missrapunzel

sarah82 said:


> Je ne suis pas tellement étonnée que l'on trouve autant d'exemples avec google. Je l'ai déjà entendu et il m'arrive de l'utiliser (_faire du sexe_ mais pas faire le sexe).
> 
> C'est supposé être drôle (car non, on ne le dit pas en bon français  ) et on _peut_ aussi dire "sexer". (ex: "vous avez déjà sexé ou pas?" question que l'on peut poser à une amie qui a rencontré quelqu'un)
> 
> Bien sûr je ne conseille pas aux non francophones d'utiliser ces expressions  mais les francophones doivent savoir que ça se dit !!
> 
> Mon analyse perso : "faire l'amour" inclut l'amour, donc les sentiments, tout comme "to make love" en anglais. Mais nous n'avons pas d'expressions non vulgaires en français pour dire "to have sex", alors nous l'inventons (sexer ou faire du sexe, c'est quand même plus joli que baiser non?)


Avec tout le respect que je te dois, sarah82, je ne soutiens pas vraiment les expressions que tu suggères, ça me semble plutôt être des inventions personnelles. 
Il reste "_avoir des relations sexuelles_" qui est neutre (et ennuyeux!).


----------



## dratuor

I hear that a lot! "faire du sexe" but it's not right.
It's a childish construction that I sometimes use to make fun of a someone or a situation.

"coucher avec quelqu'un" (sleep with someone) would be the best translation here!


----------



## sarah82

Missrapunzel said:


> Avec tout le respect que je te dois, sarah82, je ne soutiens pas vraiment les expressions que tu suggères, ça me semble plutôt être des inventions personnelles.
> Il reste "_avoir des relations sexuelles_" qui est neutre (et ennuyeux!).


 

Aucun problème, mais je tiens à préciser que ces inventions ne sont pas les miennes  et que j'ai finalement adopté l'expression "sexer" car elle est tellement moins _ennuyeuse_ que "avoir des relations sexuelles" 

Je ne demande à personne de soutenir ces expressions, je dis juste que là où je vis (petite ville, mais en ville quand même), certains 20-35 ans utilisent ce mot "sexer". Ce genre de termes rigolos décoincera peut-être les Français sur ce sujet toujours aussi taboo


----------



## Jean-Marc M

d'accord avec Nasti : 'faire le sexe' ou 'faire du sexe' ne se dit pas en français, et même par en Belgique ! en revanche on dit : 'il/elle ne fait ça que pour le sexe', ou 'il/elle ne le fait que pour le sexe'.....


----------



## Canaveral

Moi je préfère " m'envoyer en l'air" !


----------



## nasti

Merci pour vos opinions et de m'avoir ouvert les yeux sur l'étrangeté de l'expression  !!!

sarah82, grand merci pour tes explications! Elles me paraîssent très convaincantes


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

In everyday French, whatever may have been said above, for most French people "have sex" would be "faire l'amour", which does not necessarily involve feelings.


----------



## sarah82

Well...I don't think most French people would say "nous avons fait l'amour" for a one night stand for example (where no feelings are involved). One expression for this case would be "nous avons couché ensemble" (which is not too vulgar, I think).


----------



## broglet

sarah82 said:


> Well...I don't think most French people would say "nous avons fait l'amour" for a one night stand for example (where no feelings are involved). One expression for this case would be "nous avons couché ensemble" (which is not too vulgar, I think).


Le problème avec ‘couché’ est qu’il est souvent fait debout …


----------



## Micia93

I feel like Sarah, "faire l'amour" involves feelings which "coucher avec" don't
maybe women are more romantic than men ...


----------



## sarah82

broglet said:


> Le problème avec ‘couché’ est qu’il est souvent fait debout …


 

Ah bon ? Pas pour moi 
Pour moi "Coucher" implique "to have sex", peu importe la position 

Micia93, d'accord avec toi, je pense que le problème de dire "coucher" ou "faire l'amour" est lié à la différence de sexe


----------



## Schmorgluck

Pour ce qui est de l'expression "faire du sexe", je l'utilise de temps en temps, mais surtout dans un but humoristique. La première fois que je l'ai entendue, c'est dans l'Intégrule des Nuls, utilisée par Alain Chabat lors d'une Émission se passant pendant la période des Academy Awards, donc en février 91 ou 92.


----------



## sarah82

Schmorgluck said:


> Pour ce qui est de l'expression "faire du sexe", je l'utilise de temps en temps, mais surtout dans un but humoristique. La première fois que je l'ai entendue, c'est dans l'Intégrule des Nuls, utilisée par Alain Chabat lors d'une Émission se passant pendant la période des Academy Awards, donc en février 91 ou 92.


 

Intéressant 
Merci Schmorgluck. Il est bien évident que le but de ces expressions est humoristique, comme je l'avais mentionné dans un de mes posts.


----------



## JiPiJou

Je ne discuterai pas de l'emploi de telle ou telle expression : cela doit varier tellement selon les groupes concernés. En revanche, j'ai été surpris que l'expression "faire du sexe" ou "faire le sexe" revienne si souvent sur Internet. Alors j'ai vérifié.

On ne doit pas fréquenter le même Monsieur Gougueule car ces expressions (21 millions pour l'une, 20,8 millions pour l'autre), ne sont mentionnées *telles quelles* que dans une *infime minorité* de rubriques, la quasi-totalité ne reprenant les deux mots que séparément. Ca ne signifie pas que ces expressions ne soient pas utilisées (les témoignages sur ce fil prouvent le contraire) mais ça change tout en termes de statistiques et de fréquence d'emploi.


----------



## nasti

Salut JiPiJou 

Ton post m'a poussé à vérifié "mon"  google.fr et... chez moi toujours 20 000 exemples, mais j'ai entré "faire du sexe" entre guillemets.


----------



## JiPiJou

nasti said:


> Salut JiPiJou
> 
> Ton post m'a poussé à vérifié "mon"  google.fr et... chez moi toujours 20 000 exemples, mais j'ai entré "faire du sexe" entre guillemets.



Oui, désolé.  Ce sont les guillemets qui amènent l'expression exacte.


----------



## sarah82

Oui mais Jipijou a raison, souvent c'est "Y a tendance à faire du sexe son passe-temps favori" = "le sexe est le passe-temps favori de Y" et pas "faire du sexe est son passe-temps favori"


----------



## nasti

sarah82, je suis d'accord . Parfois les exemples ne répondent pas du tout à ce qu'on cherche. Mais je crois qu'il est impossible d'évaluer leur pourcentage ...
Donc JiPiJou, il y a aussi une raison dans ce que tu écris!


----------



## Abel 0

sarah82 said:


> C'est supposé être drôle (car non, on ne le dit pas en bon français  ) et on _peut_ aussi dire "sexer". (ex: "vous avez déjà sexé ou pas?" question que l'on peut poser à une amie qui a rencontré quelqu'un)


Comme un précédent intervenant, je pense que ce terme est une construction improvisée. Toute personne ayant une bonne habitude du français la comprendra, mais elle n'est pas juste. L'emploi relevé par Sarah82 me semble être au mieux régional, voire un simple usage ponctuel dans une conversation (comme peut l'être un jeu de mots, par exemple).


sarah82 said:


> Mais nous n'avons pas d'expressions non vulgaires en français pour dire "to have sex"


Si ; "coucher avec", par exemple.
C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me semble le mieux correspondre à la demande initiale :


little_sunset_dolphin said:


> We're just trying to talk in general, when so and so had sex with so and so... all those ways seem either too formal or too polite when it's just a bunch of teenagers talking, no?


"Faire l'amour" pourrait convenir, mais il est plutôt employé quand l'acte s'accompagne de vrais sentiments, en effet.
"Coucher avec" est plus neutre, moins délicat, mais pas vulgaire.

Dans un niveau de langue très familier, il y a aussi "baiser" (v. intransitif dans cet emploi), "sauter" (v. transitif), etc.


----------



## nasti

Merci Abel 0 pour ton commentaire 

Bonne journée !


----------



## newg

Moi je dis "sexer" ! 
Totalement faux mais tellement plus fun !
Ou alors "faire tac-tac" 
Bon, j'en conviens tout de même que "coucher avec" reste la meilleure traduction


----------

